
What afl-fuzz Is Bad At - wglb
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1238?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+EmbeddedInAcademia+%28Embedded+in+Academia%29
======
_asummers
Same article was posted here 4 days ago. Discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9489441](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9489441)

~~~
wglb
My error. Thanks for pointing this out.

